# Personal Messages (PM)



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

handsy said:


> Hi BabsM, thanks for that but I can't seem to find where to PM people on this forum
> Perhaps you could email me at - mark at thehandsfamily dot com
> 
> Thanks



Hi Mark just click on BabsM name and follow the links to send a private message - it really is easy.

Michelle


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah figured it out now. The option only appeared after I added Babs as a buddy


----------

